# Di quel che non si vede eppure c'è



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

I fantasmi seduti sulle panchine vuote
ci sentono percorrere i viali
__e siamo noi, invisibili a loro,
vivi come ancora è possibile
nei punti cardinali, negli spazi
ridotti a poco più che commessure__

hanno gli stessi occhi di quando
squillavano colori alle pupille
e garofani rossi tra i capelli.

Siamo noi che passiamo
nel disinvolto incedere da morti
che ci sentiamo caldi ed esistenti
invece siamo nebbie fluviali
in questo esilio__ dove tutto appare
e nulla esiste
intanto che l’inganno ci trattiene

Loro
hanno la vita che li splende
*

Cristina Bove


----------

